# Aufrüsten oder Neukaufen ?!



## Chriztian (31. Oktober 2013)

*Aufrüsten oder Neukaufen ?!*

Hallo Leute,
nach 4 Jahren voller Zufriedenheit mit meinem PC steht nun wieder eine neue Episode an. Er braucht wieder etwas mehr Feuer 

Ich habe bei Alternate damals diesen PC gekauft: 

Schnäppchencheck: Systea Racer XI W7HP64

Die wichtigen Specs sind: 

MSI 770-C45
AMD Athlon II X3 425
Sapphire HD5750
Kingston 4096 MByte (2 x 2048 MByte) (1033mhz?)

Sharkoon SHA450-8P (Netzteil)


Ich spiele momentan recht gerne BF3, auch wenn das nur in mäßiger Qualität möglich ist, aber es läuft flüssig und macht spaß. Ich möchte jetzt natürlich auch Battlefield 4 und COD Ghosts spielen, denke aber, dass ich da etwas mehr Power benötige. Vorallem die Grafikkarten braucht einen Tausch. 

Jetzt gibt es zwei Optionen:
- 1.CPU Tauschen
- 2.CPU drin lassen 

1. Ich müsste Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher erneuern. Kostenpunkt: ca 600€
2. Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher Kostenpunkt: 300€

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage,  reicht die CPU überhaupt noch aus? Ich habe das selbst nicht so Ahnung, ihr könnt mir das aber bestimmt sagen. Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden? 

Bisher liebäugle ich übrigens mit einer Radeon 7970 und 8GB DDR3 ram. Den rest habe ich noch nicht weiter studiert. Ganz wichtig ist mir, dass die Graka zwei Bildschirme ansteuern kann. Ich habe zwei 23 Zöller mit DVI anschluss.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2013)

Also, es KANN sein, dass Dir eine neue Grafikkarte und mehr Speicher reicht. Aber selbst bei BF3, zumindest im Multiplayer, limitiert Deine CPU bereits sehr. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt keine halben Sachen machen und alles tauschen. 

Wenn die Laufwerke nicht noch IDE sind (davon geh ich aus, da das Mainboard nicht ur-uralt ist), kannst du also Gehäuse, Laufwerke und evlt noch Netzteil übernehmen. Beim Netzteil isses so: Sharkoon ist nicht schlecht, und 450W reichen theoretisch gtu aus, aber das Modell ist halt recht als, hat nur einen PCIe-Stecker. Moderne Karten brauchen aber zwei. Das ist VERMUTLICH kein Beinbruch, denn oft liegt den Karten ein Adapter bei oder man besorgt sich einen, dann kann man mit zwei freien Molex-Steckern des Netzteils sich den fehlenden PCIe-Stecker beschaffen. Dem Netzteil fehlt der zweite Stecker vermutlich nicht, weil es zu schwach ist, sondern weil es "damals" halt noch nicht so üblich war. Aber es KANN sein, dass doch ein neues Netzteil fällig wird, ab ca 40-50€ bist Du dabei.

Als Aufrüstkit wäre dann folgendes Ratsam:

Sockel 1150-Mainboard für ca 60-80€, zB ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H87-G41 PC Mate (7850-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel i5-4570 ca 170€

8GB RAM DDR3-1600 ca 70€ - falls das Kingston mind DDR3-1333 ist, würden weiter 2x2GB auch okay sein, aber ich würde so oder so lieber 2x4GB neu holen

Dann bist Du bei 310€. Da bleibt dann genug über für eine AMD 7970 GHZ-Edition oder die neue, fast baugleiche AMD R9 280X - ich würde die R9 nehmen, da sie günstiger ist (ab 240€). Dann bist Du bei 550-580€, und FALLS ein neues Netzteil nötig wird, kommst Du dann eben vlt. auf etwas mehr als 600€, aber nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Chriztian (5. November 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig weiter umgesehen und habe mich mehr oder weniger entschieden :

1 xASUS DRW-24F1ST, DVD-Brenner€ 17,90*
1 xADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB€ 81,90*
1 xG.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2400 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher€ 72,90*
1 xThermaltake Hamburg 530W, Netzteil€ 40,49*
1 xIntel® Core™ i5-4570, CPU€ 167,90*
1 xTP-LINK TL-WN781ND, WLAN-Adapter€ 11,99*
1 x Radeon 7970 (wollte ich von MSI nehmen weil gerade sehr günstig)
1 xMSI Z87M-G43, Mainboard€ 93,90*
1 xThermaltake Armor A30, Gehäuse

Das wäre mit einem y-Atx, also ein sehr kleiner schittiger PC mit ordentlich Leistung. Ist davon was zu halten? Das Gehäuse sollte noch groß genug sein um die Kühlung zu gewährleisten. Das Setup so kostet ca 700€.

Ich würde jetzt gerne doch einen kompletten PC zusammenstellen, da ich meinen bisherigen wohl doch besser als ganzes wegbekomme.

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Viel kleiner als ein Midi-Gehäuse ist das ja jetzt an sich nicht - von der Standfläche her nimmt es sogar mehr Platz weg als viele Midi-Gehäuse, und du musst weit nach unten greifen - oder willst Du das auf den Tisch oder in ein Regal stellen (bei letzterem wichtig: Drumherum und hinten muss Raum sein, damit die Luft raus kann) ?

RAM: Mehr als DDR3-1600 bringt nix, aber wenn es da eh keinen günstigeren DDR3-1600er in "deinem" Shop gibt, dann kannst Du den trotzdem nehmen - außer der ist nur für 1,65V gedacht, dann lieber nicht nehmen. 1,5V passt zu den modernen Intels

Board: gut, aber der Z87-Chipsatz bringt nix, da Du die CPU nicht übertakten kannst. Du könntest also auch ein günstigeres µATX-Board mit B- oder H-Chipsatz nehmen

WLAN: ich selber bevorzuge USB-Sticks, zumal du bei µATX aufpassen musst, ob das auch mit Grafikkarte noch aufs Board passt

AMD 7970: was kostet die denn? Die gleichstarken R9 280X sind nämlich wie gesagt an sich deutlich günstiger, die 7970 sind Auslaufmodelle. Oder kaufst Du bei einem Shop, wo noch die 3 Games mit dabei sind, und das ist Dir auch wichtig?


----------



## Chriztian (6. November 2013)

Danke für dein Hilfe.

Das Mainboard habe ich so wie empfohlen übernommen: 
- MSI H87-G41 PC Mate H87 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3

Dadurch habe ich nochmal 10€ gespart. 

Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auf 1600Mhz reduziert und 8GB für 60€ gefunden, also nochmal 10€ gespart.

Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die Radeon 7950 entschieden. Die gibt es von Powercolor für schmale 174€ und das ist wohl der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung und Preis.
PowerColor HD 7950 (V2) 3GB GDDR5 + Never Settle Forever (3 Spiele sind auch dabei, obwohl das nicht entscheidend für mich war)



Vom µATX bin ich jetzt wieder weg und ich werde wohl doch mein altes Gehäuse verwenden. Die Aufrüstung wird sogar bei unter 500€ liegen wie es aussieht und das ist wohl ein guter Preis. Evtl. investiere ich noch ein paar Euro in eine SSD.


----------



## svd (6. November 2013)

Mmh, beachte, dass die Grafikkarte eine "normale" HD7950 ohne "Boost" ist, sich also nicht automatisch übertakten kann.
Greif lieber zu einer "R9 270X". Modelle mit MSIs "TwinFrozr" oder Gigabytes "WindForce" Kühler haben einen ähnlichen Preis, aber die höhere Leistung.


----------



## Chriztian (7. November 2013)

So die erste Bestellung ist gemacht. Ich habe mir die : Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 Windforce 3X bei Alternate im Outlet gekauft. Bezahlt habe ich 154,00€. Ich denke der Kurs ist ganz gut, auch wenn ich nur 12 Monate Garantie habe. 

Bei den weiteren Sachen schaue ich mich jetzt mal weiter um, evtl kann ich ja noch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen machen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Chriztian (7. November 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage nebenbei.

Da ich die Komponenten aus meinem alten System nicht mehr benötige würde ich sie gerne verkaufen. Könntet ihr mir evtl mal einen Schätzwert für die einzelnen Sachen geben? Viel wird es natürlich nicht sein, aber verschenken möchte ich es halt auch nicht.

MSI 770-C45

AMD Athlon II X3 425

Sapphire HD5750

Kingston Value Ram 1066Mhz 4096 MByte (2 x 2048 MByte)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2013)

Sind denn auch bei dieser Version die Games dabei? Kannst ja bei alternate mal anfragen. Die Karte hab ich auch, die ist ca so stark wie eine R9 270X. Das reicht in jedem Falle gut für eine Weile.


----------



## Chriztian (7. November 2013)

Also laut Produkbeschreibung sind sie erstmal nicht dabei, weil sie halt aus dem Outlet kommen. Ich werde aber aufjedenfall mal bei Alternste anfragen ob das möglich ist. Radeon wirbt ja damit, dass man zu jedem Kauf einer 7950 das Gold Package bekommt. 

Aber wenn nicht ist es für mich auch kein Beinbruch weil mich die Games aus der Aktion nicht sooo sehr interessiert.


----------



## Chriztian (9. November 2013)

So meine Grafikkarte ist angekommen. Ein ganz schönes Gerät ist das. 

Ram habe ich übrigens auch gefunden, Standard G.Skill CL9 1333Mhz RAM. Ich denke den Unterschied zu 1600Mhz sollte ich nicht so stark spüren. Ich habe knapp 45€ inkl Vers. für 8GB bezahlt. Ich denke das ist bei den momentanen Preisen ganz in Ordnung.

Bei Mainboard und CPU suche ich noch nach einem passenden Angebot. Ich werde aber spätestens morgen Abend bestellen. 




Kann mir von euch evtl noch eine Antwort auf meine vorherige Frage zur Preisfindung meiner alten Komponenten geben. Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2013)

Schwer zu sagen wegen der alten Sachen, aber die sind echt nicht mehr viel wert. Board und Grafikkarte jeweils ca 25€, CPU ca 30€, RAM vielleicht 20€ (ab 1333MHhz wären es eher 30€) - aber vermutlich bekommst du einzeln dann mehr, als wenn Du das Board mit CPU und RAM + Graka als Paket verkaufst. Du kannst aber versuchen, alles als "Aufrüstpaket" zu verkaufen für 100€, dann hast Du nicht soo viel Arbeit mit dem Versand von 4 versch. Sachen - kann aber sein, dass Du dann auch nur 80€ bekommst.


----------

